

Ask HN: List of YC Start-ups Sorted by YC "Semester" - citizenkeys

I'm looking for a list, even if its not 100% complete, of Y Combinator funded companies, with the list sorted by Y Combinator "semester" (YC Summer 2007, YC Winter 2009, etc.).<p>My goals with this list are two things:<p>1) Professional networking.  Given the choice, most of us would rather do business with a YC-funded company than non YC-funded company.  Networking this way supports these companies and gets out foot in the door for business opportunities with start-ups.<p>2) Debugging.  Knowing some details about the DNA of Y Combinator funded start-ups lets us know what Y Combinator is generally interested in, what's been funded already, and also lets us follow the experiences of these companies.
======
vchien
[http://www.slideshare.net/cultureshock/y-combinator-
portfoli...](http://www.slideshare.net/cultureshock/y-combinator-
portfolio-5082054?from=share_email)

Good luck!!:)

~~~
citizenkeys
...Well alright then.

Thank you.

